# What´s your favorite scene in "Forrest Gump"?



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Hi

I can´t watch this movie without tears in my eyes. But everytime it is on tv, i have to watch it again. 

My fav. scene is, when luitenant dan made his peace with god, sitting on the mast of the "jenny" shrimp cruiser during the storm. I love that.

What´s your favorite scene?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well damn, you picked the favorite scene.

Also when Forest finds out he's a father and sits down at the TV with his son for the first time. ...Kinda chokes me up.


----------



## elvis

Hee hee hee hee


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The portrayal of Bear Bryant was spot on.

When he said goodbye to Jenny in Washington, as he was shipping off to Vietnam. And before that, the scene in the Washington mall when they run to each other in the water.

This is a movie with ALL "good parts."


----------



## Mr. H.

"Sorry to ruin your Black Panther party."


----------



## Luissa

When his mom has  sex  with the principal or whatever, and Forest starts grunting liking him when he comes out. LOL


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> When his mom has  sex  with the principal or whatever, and Forest starts grunting liking him when he comes out. LOL



hey dammit.  I already said that one.


----------



## boedicca

The end of the credits.

What a horrible movie.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> The end of the credits.
> 
> What a horrible movie.



it certainly shouldn't have beaten pulp fiction.


----------



## Luissa

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> When his mom has  sex  with the principal or whatever, and Forest starts grunting liking him when he comes out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dammit.  I already said that one.
Click to expand...


hey dammit. I already said that one.


----------



## Luissa

elvis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the credits.
> 
> What a horrible movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly shouldn't have beaten pulp fiction.
Click to expand...


No way. Love Pulp Fiction.
Just like Fargo was much better than the English Patient. I can  watch Fargo over and over, I took a nap during the English Patient.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

boedicca said:


> The end of the credits.
> 
> What a horrible movie.


Snob.

~ducks~


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> The end of the credits.
> 
> What a horrible movie.



Well.. indeed..


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the credits.
> 
> What a horrible movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly shouldn't have beaten pulp fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way. Love Pulp Fiction.
> Just like Fargo was much better than the English Patient. I can  watch Fargo over and over, I took a nap during the English Patient.
Click to expand...


shut the FUCK up, or I'll throw ya back into the trunk, ya know?


----------



## Zoom-boing

The part when he breaks out of his braces running . . . and he doesn't stop running.  

It was just an ok movie.  Forrest gets on my nerves.


----------



## Luissa

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly shouldn't have beaten pulp fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. Love Pulp Fiction.
> Just like Fargo was much better than the English Patient. I can  watch Fargo over and over, I took a nap during the English Patient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shut the FUCK up, or I'll throw ya back into the trunk, ya know?
Click to expand...


----------



## Silver Fox

*Okay, boys & girls, can we not play nicely together?*  Edited, if you have a problem with a mod, take it up in a PM, not on the open forum.My absolute fave scene in this movie is when Forrest is out on his riding lawnmower and instead of another mirage, the real Jenny returns...I also like the flowing nightgown scene, the return of clean cut Lt. Dan scene (struttin' his stuff with chicky-poo by his side) and the awesome scene when Forrest bulldozes Jenny's childhood home...rock on Forrest...rock on....  
P.S.  Of course, ya kinda need to like the soundtrack to enjoy the movie...otherwise, your Jupiter won't be aligned with Mars.


----------



## Madeline

It is a sweet movie.  I loved it all.

The English Patient was a snoozefest, though, I agree.


----------



## DiveCon

when he sees capt dan on the dock and he jumps off the boat to swim to him


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zosK_-XaADg[/ame]


----------



## Silver Fox

I agree that English Patient was a definite snoozefest.


----------



## Kat

Silver Fox said:


> I agree that English Patient was a definite snoozefest.




I heard that so much, I never even attempted to watch it.


----------



## Missourian

Dr. Pepper.  "I gotta pee"


----------



## uscitizen

Never watched Forest Gump.

Does that make me unamerican or something?


----------



## Synthaholic

_Bubba_:    Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can  barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh,  shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried,  stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp,  pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and  potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it. 

_Bubba_:   Have you ever been on a real shrimp boat? 
_Forrest Gump_:   No, but I've been on a real big boat. 

_Bubba_:   My  given name is Benjamin Buford Blue, but people call me Bubba. Just like  one of them ol' redneck boys. Can you believe that? 
_Forrest Gump_:   My name's Forrest Gump. People call me Forrest Gump.


----------



## MajinLink

Lt dan ece kream


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

uscitizen said:


> Never watched Forest Gump.
> 
> Does that make me unamerican or something?



i don´t know. but sometimes i think i´m the onliest person on earth who never watched _dirty dancing_

But the tarantino movies are cool too. all of them. even death proof.


----------



## Ravi

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Hi
> 
> I can´t watch this movie without tears in my eyes. But everytime it is on tv, i have to watch it again.
> 
> My fav. scene is, when luitenant dan made his peace with god, sitting on the mast of the "jenny" shrimp cruiser during the storm. I love that.
> 
> What´s your favorite scene?


When he runs, and runs, and runs, and runs...it seems so liberating.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Never watched Forest Gump.
> 
> Does that make me unamerican or something?



Or something.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never watched Forest Gump.
> 
> Does that make me unamerican or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don´t know. but sometimes i think i´m the onliest person on earth who never watched _dirty dancing_
> 
> But the tarantino movies are cool too. all of them. even death proof.
Click to expand...


The final scene in death proof was worth waiting through the rest of that P.O.S. movie to see.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

mudwhistle said:


> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never watched Forest Gump.
> 
> Does that make me unamerican or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don´t know. but sometimes i think i´m the onliest person on earth who never watched _dirty dancing_
> 
> But the tarantino movies are cool too. all of them. even death proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The final scene in death proof was worth waiting through the rest of that P.O.S. movie to see.
Click to expand...


oh no. when you listen carefully to the dialouges of the girls, you´ll see an subtext worth analysing. perhaps is the hidden context one of tarantinos reciepts of success.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

When he moons LBJ. 

edit: I also forgot:


"I think I ruined your room mate's sheets"


----------



## Revere

When the doctor does Sally Field as payment for his treatment of Forrest.  

Who would not want to do Sally Field?


----------



## Luissa

uscitizen said:


> Never watched Forest Gump.
> 
> Does that make me unamerican or something?



I don't like watermelon and BBQ sauce. Can't get more unamerican than that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don´t know. but sometimes i think i´m the onliest person on earth who never watched _dirty dancing_
> 
> But the tarantino movies are cool too. all of them. even death proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final scene in death proof was worth waiting through the rest of that P.O.S. movie to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh no. when you listen carefully to the dialouges of the girls, you´ll see an subtext worth analysing. perhaps is the hidden context one of tarantinos reciepts of success.
Click to expand...

I listened to it and didn't think the dialog was all that original. Now Pulp Fiction had some great dialog.


----------

